# Es esto normal ? Hijo del rey de Marruecos



## Perro marroquí (21 Mar 2022)

18 años y está medio calvo el mena hijo de puta , es normal ?


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## 11kjuan (21 Mar 2022)

Nuestro futuro rey.
Viva.

Esperemos que le eche el grumo a Doña Leonor

Invoco a @Feriri88 para que dé su opinión de follaborbon.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (21 Mar 2022)

Pobre Leonor...estoy por ir a Gales y si se escapa con las amigas por ahí , saltándose la escolta, le voy a decir que huya de lo que le tienen preparado.


----------



## ANS² (21 Mar 2022)

menuda pedrá tiene en la cabeza


----------



## Julc (21 Mar 2022)

Se follará a Leonor y lo sabéis.


----------



## harrysas (21 Mar 2022)

Solo es un corte de cabello hombre


----------



## Desencantado (21 Mar 2022)

Mala genética.


----------



## Tiresias (21 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pobre Leonor...estoy por ir a Gales y si se escapa con las amigas por ahí , saltándose la escolta, le voy a decir que huya de lo que le tienen preparado.



Como si pudiera elegir.


----------



## antiglobalista (21 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nuestro futuro rey.
> Viva.
> 
> Esperemos que le eche el grumo a Doña Leonor
> ...




algunos vuestras fantasias sexuales homos con los moritos os hace decir unas cosas....


----------



## Al-paquia (21 Mar 2022)

Sólo comen harina.


----------



## antiglobalista (21 Mar 2022)

Desencantado dijo:


> Mala genética.




lo normal del magreb


feos y enclenques


----------



## antiglobalista (21 Mar 2022)

que si que si ....


----------



## harrysas (21 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Se follará a Leonor y lo sabéis.



Futuro esposo de la futura reina, que desgracia para la monarquia española


----------



## antiglobalista (21 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Se follará a Leonor y lo sabéis.




anotando foreros FOLLAMOROS jajajajaa


----------



## Ibar (21 Mar 2022)

Ya tendrán alguna alianza islámica con Turquía, no hay problema.


----------



## antiglobalista (21 Mar 2022)

harrysas dijo:


> Futuro esposo de la futura reina, que desgracia para la monarquia española





sigan viniendo follamoros que quiero ampliar mi lista


a ver si se pasa por aqui espartano27


----------



## Elbrujo (21 Mar 2022)

Tiene mucho cuello no?


----------



## Perro marroquí (21 Mar 2022)

El padre un moro maricon sidoso y el hijo un mena medio calvo , les ha tocado la lotería a estos deformes marroquíes


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nuestro futuro rey.
> Viva.
> 
> Esperemos que le eche el grumo a Doña Leonor
> ...




Si sale al padre lo que espera es que Pablo Urdangarin le tire la caña


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Pobre Leonor...estoy por ir a Gales y si se escapa con las amigas por ahí , saltándose la escolta, le voy a decir que huya de lo que le tienen preparado.



Ojala, al menos sería una boda de estado. Lo dudo, seguirán tocando los cojones con casarse por amor y modernizar la monarquía


----------



## Teniente_Dan (21 Mar 2022)

Me juego los huevos a que es más cabron que el padre


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Mar 2022)

PRISCILA I REINA DE LAS ESPAÑAS Y DE AMARRUECOS


----------



## The Hellion (21 Mar 2022)

Se parece al pantomemo


----------



## VOXero (21 Mar 2022)

Es la versión marroquí de Jordi el niño polla


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

joder , que sabandija al lado del padre que está hecho una bola. 

a ver si no es su hijo !


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Mar 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Es la versión marroquí de Jordi el niño polla



*
JA JAJAJAJAJAJA HIJODEPUTA ME ESTOY MEANDO LA RISA.*


----------



## BogadeAriete (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> PRISCILA I REINA DE LAS ESPAÑAS Y DE AMARRUECOS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993319



Joder el mohamed parece un cabezacono, y la futura Leonor I, hija de Puticia, otra...


----------



## Falcatón (21 Mar 2022)

¿Esto es normal? pregunta. Mira a su hijoputa padre y verás de dónde le viene la raza al galgo. Dentro de cinco u ocho años si quiere tener pelo en la cabeza deberá dejarse barba.


----------



## chortinator (21 Mar 2022)

Se da un cierto parecido a jordi el niño polla


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

JAJAJAJA , qué risa con el discurso del predicador musulmán . 

realmente no le falta razón. Pero yo lo voy a explicar desde el punto de vista antropológico y etológico :

- la hembra humana , como todas las hembras de todos los mamíferos , entra en celo unos días después de la ovulación. Es decir después de tener la regla . La regla es la expulsión del recubrimiento nutritivo del útero y del óvulo al no haber sido fecundado , que tendría que ser lo normal. De haber sido fecundado se iniciaría un largo ciclo reproductivo de unos 4 años hasta que el bebé dejase de lactar y entonces ovularía de nuevo y volvería a quedar embarazada. La vida de nuestras antepasadas eran ciclos reproductivos consecutivos. Como las gorilas , que tienen una media de 6 hijos en el mejor de los casos . Por lo tanto una gorila está en celo unas 6 veces a lo largo de su vida ( como las elefantas, rinocerontas, las ballenas y otras hembras que atienden a sus bebés durante años ) , por cierto que todas las hembras tienen clítoris , las lobas , las ratonas , las yeguas ... todas ! por lo tanto ese órgano sensorial tiene una función biológica. 

- lo que hace que los machos entren en celo y por lo tanto en un ciclo de locura transitoria y obsesión por copular son las feromonas que expulsa la hembra para indicar al macho que es el momento preciso en el que el óvulo está maduro para ser fecundado , ni antes ni después. En las humanas sucede exactamente el día 12 después de la regla y dura unos 3 días . 
Esa parte del cerebro destinada a detectar a las hembras en celo en los humanos modernos se activa a través del perfume que es una forma de seducción y de la mirada en vez del olfato. De alguna manera es como los sordos que aprenden a leer en los labios . El macho siempre predispuesto a recibir la señal , le sirve cualquier sucedáneo para entrar en celo.

Lo que pretenden los islamistas es parar al mono loco en celo que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras . O lo que es lo mismo que los hombres , como pasa con los occidentales , estén todo el día enloquecidos pensando en sexo. 

_*" ojos que no ven, y nariz que no huele, corazón que no siente."*_


----------



## Mamadou Pagapensiones (21 Mar 2022)

El abuelo era calvo, porque no......


----------



## FuckCommunism (21 Mar 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> El padre un moro maricon sidoso y el hijo un mena medio calvo , les ha tocado la lotería a estos deformes marroquíes



Es que los moros están como contrahechos. A medio hacer y con malos materiales. ¿Si su dios follacabras es tan perfecto por qué los hizo tan feos y deformes?


----------



## chortinator (21 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAJAJA , qué risa con el discurso del predicador musulmán .
> 
> realmente no le falta razón. Pero yo lo voy a explicar desde el punto de vista antropológico y etológico :
> 
> ...




Dice no depilarse las cejas, pero no dice nada del chocho, asi que....


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> PRISCILA I REINA DE LAS ESPAÑAS Y DE AMARRUECOS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993319



Ni con inteligencia artificial desaparece esa napia borbónica


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Mar 2022)

Tiene cara de robacarteras.


----------



## At4008 (21 Mar 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 18 años y está medio calvo el mena hijo de puta , es normal ?









Cuando cumples los 18 y tu padre se pone la camisa de los manolos para llevarte al puti-club.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Mar 2022)

Que paco todo, parece la portada de un casete de los 70, ahí, con el pechopalomo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (21 Mar 2022)

¿El padre no salió con una peluca en Ironman 2?


----------



## siemprelomismo (21 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nuestro futuro rey.
> Viva.
> 
> Esperemos que le eche el grumo a Doña Leonor
> ...



Para que eso pase antes no le tiene que dar un par de ostias en la cara?...........Lo digo porqué actualmente es costumbre en Españistan, a no ser que ya venga con el software de sumisión total made in testigos de jehová.

(es que sino nunca se adaptaría a la sumisión de la religión musulmana)


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (21 Mar 2022)

Tiene la misma cara de hijodeputa que el abuelo, que era un grandisimo hijodeputa.
A lo mejor, lo que necesita españa.


----------



## Feriri88 (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni con inteligencia artificial desaparece esa napia borbónica




La prueba que es legitima


Teniendo en cuenta de lo marica del padre
A saber de quien es hijo el principe Mena


----------



## lascanteras723 (21 Mar 2022)

Vaya par solo con ver la primera foto.


----------



## petro6 (21 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de perder más aceite que el padre.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (21 Mar 2022)

El parlamento le regaló un avión de 53 millones


----------



## Visilleras (21 Mar 2022)

El Rey Mena


----------



## Jake el perro (21 Mar 2022)

harrysas dijo:


> Solo es un corte de cabello hombre



De los de paki a 5 euros


----------



## CASA (21 Mar 2022)

petro6 dijo:


> Tiene pinta de perder más aceite que el padre.



Pues el padre en esas lorzas tiene bidones de aceite para perder, pero el rey Mena se va a quedar en los huesos. 

El padre tiene pinta de que no le hace ascos a nada, menuda pinta de degenerado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Mar 2022)

chortinator dijo:


> Dice no depilarse las cejas, pero no dice nada del chocho, asi que....



Se llaman estimulos supernormales.

es una versión exagerada de un *estímulo* para el que ya existe una tendencia de respuesta en nuestro cerebro, o que produce una respuesta más fuerte en nuestro sistema de recompensa que la que produce el *estímulo* para el que evolucionó este sistema (el *estímulo* “original”.

Por ejemplo el escote de los pechos a las mujeres no es que insinue unas nalgas sino que es un consenso generalizado de que eso es una provocación sexual.

Fuera de contexto por ejemplo una mujer desnuda en la playa no pretende excitar.

Sería ridículo excitarse en una playa nudista.

La forma de vestir insinuante y sexy provoca en los hombres un shock hormonal porque su cerebro cree que se dirigen a ellos.


----------



## Cuncas (21 Mar 2022)

Le falta la cabra.


----------



## Kluster (21 Mar 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 18 años y está medio calvo el mena hijo de puta , es normal ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 993230



Ropa hortera nivel dios.


----------



## aniceto (21 Mar 2022)

Me hace gracia ese mena


----------



## Baconfino (21 Mar 2022)

Es un auténtico MENA, Mohamed Entronado Norte Africano.


----------



## Ironlord (21 Mar 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> menuda pedrá tiene en la cabeza



Yo lo que veo es una pista de aterrizaje de las grandes.


----------



## Knightfall (21 Mar 2022)

Y lo del cuello?


----------



## Ordel (21 Mar 2022)

El padre tiene pinta de tener en vez de ogt un cubo de semen


----------



## Tenderheart (21 Mar 2022)

Yo diría que le falta testosterona....


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Mar 2022)

Por aquí no estamos para tirar cohetes, España es el 2º país más calvo del mundo.


----------



## Manteka (21 Mar 2022)

Se parece al youtuber ese famosillo


----------



## stuka (21 Mar 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es cómo o reís de los moros y sus menas.

Me parece que los tontos son los españordos...¿no?.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (21 Mar 2022)

Coño. Por qué no son humanos del genero sapiens. Son una subespecie Homo morunos africanos.


----------



## remerus (21 Mar 2022)

Vaya pinta maricon.


----------



## il banditto (21 Mar 2022)

Parece una pareja de maricones  el viejo gordo que mantiene al otro a cambio de romperle el culo al flacucho aniñado


----------



## AliBey (21 Mar 2022)

Cuando Marruecos invada España os veo a la mitad de foreros haciendo el trenecito en una prisión de la DST.

P.d. Me pido último en la fila.


----------



## XRL (21 Mar 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Nuestro futuro rey.
> Viva.
> 
> Esperemos que le eche el grumo a Doña Leonor
> ...



si así ponen las mismas leyes que allí en contra de los delincuentes yo encantado

total me la pela a quien se folle o se deje de follar la futura reina


----------



## Sergey Vodka (21 Mar 2022)

¿Cómo cortejará a Leonor?
¿Ofreciendo un segarro o su "segarro"?


----------



## Setapéfranses (21 Mar 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 18 años y está medio calvo el mena hijo de puta , es normal ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 993230



¿Tengo cuello de que me importe?


----------



## Chortina de Humo (21 Mar 2022)

VOXero dijo:


> Es la versión marroquí de Jordi el niño polla



A eso venia yo  ea pues me lo ahorro


----------



## DonLimpio (21 Mar 2022)

Está el nivel muy alto como para llegar al nivel del padre...


----------



## Maddie (22 Mar 2022)

Con lo guapa que es la madre...


----------



## wwknude (22 Mar 2022)

Eso de tener un padre mariconsón...debe ser raro


----------



## ashe (22 Mar 2022)

Antes veo que al hijo se lo cepillan... si es que tiene cara de subnormal, aunque bueno es moro y como tal lo mejor que se puede hacer es exterminarlos


----------



## Miss Andorra (22 Mar 2022)

Debe de tener el culo como el tunel del Cadi ya, muchos moros son bisepsuales y le dan a la carne y al pescado, pero eligen el pescado por convencion social, que se lo digan Al padre


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Mar 2022)

Reíos, pero dentro de nada Leonor va a ser entregada en sacrificio a Marruecos.

Saluden a su Magmenaficencia Mojamé VI de Marruecos y I de Apaña


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 Mar 2022)

Julc dijo:


> Se follará a Leonor y lo sabéis.



si perdemos la guerra sí


----------



## Cicciolino (22 Mar 2022)

(Un mena + un perro de aguas) > un bogggggbón.


----------



## arrestado en casa (22 Mar 2022)

@eLPERRO está salivando


----------



## Wamba (22 Mar 2022)

Dudo que llegue a reinar... Marruecos es un polvorin... tiempo al tiempo...


----------



## CALIXTO (22 Mar 2022)

Wamba dijo:


> Dudo que llegue a reinar... Marruecos es un polvorin... tiempo al tiempo...



Si no se habla que reine Marruecos, es que reine directamente Navarra.


----------



## midelburgo (22 Mar 2022)

Leonor no sera reina,
Su hermana Sofia se declarara hombre trans, y segun nuestra constitucion, como varon, le correspondera ser rey. Podemos lo apoyara.


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Mar 2022)

se parece al de Pantomima Full


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> JAJAJAJA , qué risa con el discurso del predicador musulmán .
> 
> realmente no le falta razón. Pero yo lo voy a explicar desde el punto de vista antropológico y etológico :
> 
> ...



El islam salvará España de su decadencia


----------



## 《Judas》 (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## fachacine (22 Mar 2022)

Maricón el padre, maricón el hijo


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (22 Mar 2022)

Al menos no es un gordo de las harinas, como el padre.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> El islam salvará España de su decadencia



Lógicamente los próximos pobladores de España necesariamente tienen que ser musulmanes.

Los descendientes de cristianos , que ahora son feministas, no se reproducen y por lo tanto se extinguirá su genética


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Lógicamente los próximos pobladores de España necesariamente tienen que ser musulmanes.
> 
> Los descendientes de cristianos , que ahora son feministas, no se reproducen y por lo tanto se extinguirá su genética



Ya dan ganas de salir con la armadura del Kendō a la calle y repartir katanazos a parte que sería correcto hacerlo en un marco histórico Japón fue invadida por el cristianismo de Francisco Javier mi patrón, mi santo, además que un Samurái se hizo adepto al cristianismo luego todos los cristianos fueron neutralizados es decir que si no renegaban de su fé pisando una cruz o una imagen de Dios les hacían Kirisute Gomen (cortar y abandonar el cuerpo sin cabeza) hasta tuvieron que hacer un templo budista en memoria de los cristianos


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Ya dan ganas de salir con la armadura del Kendō a la calle y repartir katanazos a parte que sería correcto hacerlo en un marco histórico Japón fue invadida por el cristianismo de Francisco Javier mi patrón, mi santo además que un Samurái se hizo adepto al cristianismo.



Japón es un país mucho más pequeño que España, sin materias primas y casi todos son montañas. Tienen terremotos y tsunamis y sin embargo son 130 millones de habitantes todos japoneses.

En España aunque no lo quieran decir, la mitad de los 40 millones que dicen que somos son extranjeros, y la otra mitad varios millones son traidores , no sólo catalanes y vascos independentistas sino comunistas y resto de sicarios


----------



## kicorv (22 Mar 2022)

No hay un pais Que me dé más puto asco, coño. Menudo cáncer


----------



## vanderwilde (22 Mar 2022)

Lo primero es borbones fuera de España, quitárselos de la cabeza, hacer el favor. Dejarse de Leonor y de toda su estirpe. Que se vayan, que ya han robado para vivir varios milenios con el ritmo de vida que llevan, y encima han regalado España con los españoles dentro.

Lo segundo es que el moro ese se va a tirar a la que le de la gana. Pinta de medio maricón tiene, pero bueno, si le gustan hará eso, porque yo lo haría.


----------



## damevenenooooo (22 Mar 2022)

no? el mariconometro lo tienes averiado.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Mar 2022)

Joder, parece que la testosterona no está muy presente en el moritomierda.


----------



## Shudra (22 Mar 2022)

Tiene pinta de locaza.


----------



## Galvf (22 Mar 2022)

Claramente es trans.


----------



## Kabraloka (22 Mar 2022)

que se lo presenten a leonor, estará encantada de tenerlo como compañero de cama, y leti no veas


----------



## Andr3ws (22 Mar 2022)

Me recuerda un poco al crio de Cristiano Ronaldo. 
No deja de ser un morogitano como este.


----------



## keler (22 Mar 2022)

Este va a follar más que todo el foro junto y lo sabéis. Espero que no nos mande terroristas a reventar trenes como su padre.


----------



## Power Ranger en paro (22 Mar 2022)

Perro marroquí dijo:


> 18 años y está medio calvo el mena hijo de puta , es normal ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 993230



¿Cuál de los dos es el que tiene 18 años?


----------



## Tanchus (22 Mar 2022)

En esa foto de familia falta el padre...


----------



## porca miseria (22 Mar 2022)

Más, por eso viste mejor.


----------



## dadaw (22 Mar 2022)

España retoma los vuelos para repatriar a inmigrantes a Marruecos


El primer avión después de hace casi un año saldrá este martes al Aaiún con una veintena de inmigrantes marroquíes | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Bye Felicia (22 Mar 2022)

Es lo que tiene nacer de la escoria esa de rey maricón, y nieto del mulato Hasan II, hijo de una prostituta. El pecado reina en esa dinastía.


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Japón es un país mucho más pequeño que España, sin materias primas y casi todos son montañas. Tienen terremotos y tsunamis y sin embargo son 130 millones de habitantes todos japoneses.
> 
> En España aunque no lo quieran decir, la mitad de los 40 millones que dicen que somos son extranjeros, y la otra mitad varios millones son traidores , no sólo catalanes y vascos independentistas sino comunistas y resto de sicarios





ATARAXIO dijo:


> Japón es un país mucho más pequeño que España, sin materias primas y casi todos son montañas. Tienen terremotos y tsunamis y sin embargo son 130 millones de habitantes todos japoneses.
> 
> En España aunque no lo quieran decir, la mitad de los 40 millones que dicen que somos son extranjeros, y la otra mitad varios millones son traidores , no sólo catalanes y vascos independentistas sino comunistas y resto de sicarios



Se han cargado España yo muchas veces voy a rezar a la iglesia de San Francisco Javier en San Javier, Murcia donde yo vivo para que protega España y Japón ojalá algún día visitar las iglesias que hay en Japón en Kyoto y en Kyushu es historia ligada a España y me gusta Japón yo siempre estoy leyendo cosas sobre Japón una pena que no exista una carrera de Japonologia porque sería el mejor de mi promoción se todo sobre Japón, además que compré el libro de San Francisco Javier sobre Japón y hay una cita que dice: "Japón es entre todos los países paganos el más interesante" yo creo que fue el primer Otaku occidental.


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Se han cargado España yo muchas veces voy a rezar a la iglesia de San Francisco Javier en San Javier, Murcia donde yo vivo para que protega España y Japón ojalá algún día visitar las iglesias que hay en Japón en Kyoto y en Kyushu es historia ligada a España y me gusta Japón yo siempre estoy leyendo cosas sobre Japón una pena que no exista una carrera de Japonologia porque sería el mejor de mi promoción se todo sobre Japón, además que compré el libro de San Francisco Javier sobre Japón y hay una cita que dice: "Japón es entre todos los países paganos el más interesante" yo creo que fue el primer Otaku occidental.



deberías ir a vivir allí . 

De la misma manera que a los que les gustan las negras , en vez de pagar prostitutas baratas , que vayan a vivir a Nigeria.


----------



## Chino Negro (22 Mar 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> deberías ir a vivir allí .
> 
> De la misma manera que a los que les gustan las negras , en vez de pagar prostitutas baratas , que vayan a vivir a Nigeria.



Ojalá pero soy más pobre que las ratas y no encontraría trabajo al menos que sea de profesor sería un Gaijin, además que estaría igual que Kira Sensei por eso lo llevo de avatar porque dice la verdad sobre Japón y negro porque hubo un Samurái negro Yasuke


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Mar 2022)

Chino Negro dijo:


> Ojalá pero soy más pobre que las ratas y no encontraría trabajo al menos que sea de profesor sería un Gaijin, además que estaría igual que Kira Sensei por eso lo llevo de avatar porque dice la verdad sobre Japón y negro porque hubo un Samurái negro Yasuke



no hagas conjeturas con datos que no tienes . 

El hecho de que seas de otra raza te da valor en ese país , sin duda que encontrarías trabajo enseguida .

En el peor de los casos estar de camarero o fregando platos en un restaurante no hace falta saber japonés . 

Yo no lo dudaría . No tienes que atravesar desiertos ni mares para llegar a la tierra deseada . En unas horas estás allí en avión .


----------

